# Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG Art Series Lens Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

```
<p>DPReview has posted a gallery of 84 sample images from the highly anticipated Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG Art series lens.</p>
<p>From DPReview</p>
<blockquote><p>The Sigma 85mm F1.4 Art is finally here, with units of the $1199 lens shipping now. The big question, almost as big as the lens itself: is it worth the wait? And, is it worth the weight? To find out, we wasted no time taking it out to shoot some portraits. Lots and lots of portraits.</p></blockquote>
<p>You can view the entire gallery <a href="https://www.dpreview.com/news/5149714467/it-s-finally-here-sigma-85mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-sample-gallery">here</a>.</p>
<p>Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art $1199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1282165-REG/sigma_321955_85mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2cV8eda">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/SG8514ACA.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-85mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 14, 2016)

Seeing some cateye brokeh at 1.4
Center looks sharp. Otherwise hard to say much from the portraits.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks very promising. Seems to handle difficult light very well. Key issue will be to learn about AF accuracy. 

Have been waiting for this lens to come out for some time now. Sharpness across frame and focus speed (if acuate) could be strong winning arguments over the 85L. Have been very happy with the Sigma 50mm ART but would prefer 85mm to go with a Canon 35mm IS L II (ooopppsss - just dreaming) 35mm L II.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 14, 2016)

I was wondering just how many copies of the lens and cameras they used? Seeing that some shots taken by photog "A" at F1.4 are crazy sharp and some others taken by photog "B" at F2.8 are slightly out of focus. Could AFMA be slightly out or the technique to blame? 



BeenThere said:


> Seeing some cateye brokeh at 1.4
> Center looks sharp. Otherwise hard to say much from the portraits.


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 14, 2016)

I got to hold this beast 2 weeks ago at a local photo Expo and talk to the SIGMA rep about it. When I say beast, I'm not kidding. This thing is huge, bigger than the 50mm by far and the front element is a sight to behold. It feels really well built, just like the other ART lenses and everything else they're putting out. Can't wait to see how it does for the price.

Added note: I told the rep, "Man, these new lenses are amazing, but could you PLEASE weather seal them? And before you say why would you do that, it's the pacific northwest... not everyone shoots in the summer time only." He laughed and then in a real somber face he says "We can't weather seal them. Cannon owns the patent on that weather sealing primes." I looked at him  and he said "yeah. And we're a family owned company and can't compete." That's messed up.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 14, 2016)

sleepnever said:


> I got to hold this beast 2 weeks ago at a local photo Expo and talk to the SIGMA rep about it. When I say beast, I'm not kidding. This thing is huge, bigger than the 50mm by far and the front element is a sight to behold. It feels really well built, just like the other ART lenses and everything else they're putting out. Can't wait to see how it does for the price.
> 
> Added note: I told the rep, "Man, these new lenses are amazing, but could you PLEASE weather seal them? And before you say why would you do that, it's the pacific northwest... not everyone shoots in the summer time only." He laughed and then in a real somber face he says "We can't weather seal them. Cannon owns the patent on that weather sealing primes." I looked at him  and he said "yeah. And we're a family owned company and can't compete." That's messed up.
> 
> Canon's method of weather sealing may be patented, but is there only one possible way? Using an O-ring at the body mount would not seem to be a patentable idea as O-rings have been use for sealing many types of products for decades.


----------



## tomservo51 (Nov 14, 2016)

Kinda misleading, it's $1500 for Canon mount.


----------



## infared (Nov 14, 2016)

WOW!...looks like another great Art Lens. I have 3 to date and love ALL of them.... hmmmm....I really love my 85mm f/1.2L....slow focusing..but it is just so unique...


----------



## The Flasher (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works.. 

The irony is that it's such a sharp lens..


----------



## Refurb7 (Nov 15, 2016)

The Flasher said:


> I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works..
> 
> The irony is that it's such a sharp lens..



Have you done AF micro adjustment with that lens on each of your camera bodies?


----------



## Jopa (Nov 15, 2016)

I got mine today. Very sharp across the frame, haven't compared to the Otus yet, but for 1/3 of the price it's definitely a good deal. The AF was off: -6 AFMA (5dsr), but consistent. No questions on nailing focus every time. The AF speed is good (not as instant as let's say the 70-200 2.8L II, but much faster the 85 f/1.2L II), quiet, no clicks like the new Tamrons 45 or 85. It also has a rubber gasket on the mount, so it's somewhat weather resistant I guess. Overall feels pretty solid.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 15, 2016)

I love the thought of this lens but it's too big and heavy.

I really wish Canon would release a 1.8 L series 85mm.


----------



## The Flasher (Nov 15, 2016)

Refurb7 said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works..
> ...



yeah I've done testes etc. Waste of time, lens focuses tack sharp when it does, but out of 5 identical shots on identical detail, 2 will come back soft. Off centre points I have to add.


----------



## pwp (Nov 15, 2016)

The Flasher said:


> I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works..
> 
> The irony is that it's such a sharp lens..



I'll want very solid evidence of AF consistency before going anywhere near another Sigma lens. You're right, you get incredibly sharp results when AF is accurate, but my Sigmas have been so hit & miss I never trusted them enough to use on a commercial project. I'm 100% EF-L now. Like you say, it just works.

-pw


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 15, 2016)

sleepnever said:


> Added note: I told the rep, "Man, these new lenses are amazing, but could you PLEASE weather seal them? And before you say why would you do that, it's the pacific northwest... not everyone shoots in the summer time only." He laughed and then in a real somber face he says "We can't weather seal them. Cannon owns the patent on that weather sealing primes." I looked at him  and he said "yeah. And we're a family owned company and can't compete." That's messed up.



I very much doubt there is just one patent for weather sealing primes and that this keeps Sigma from doing so. Who owns the patent weather sealing zooms?

The other thing is that patents have a term. They expire.

I don't think a sales rep. is the guy to rely on for that kind of info. Nor is he the guy to ask to weather seal the product line. 

I think he was pulling out an answer for you from some dark region of his body. It would be like a car salesman telling you the same sort of thing about a car. They (Sales reps) have no idea or influence with the company.

Both Nikon and Tamron have weather sealed primes and zooms. Sigma either doesn't see the need or has no idea how to accomplish it, kinda like Sigma's auto focus (From what I've read about Sigma's autofocus). 

Wait... who owns THE patent on auto focus? Or, for that matter, cameras and lenses? Camera straps? Tripods? You get the picture.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 15, 2016)

Jopa said:


> I got mine today. Very sharp across the frame, haven't compared to the Otus yet, but for 1/3 of the price it's definitely a good deal. The AF was off: -6 AFMA (5dsr), but consistent. No questions on nailing focus every time. The AF speed is good (not as instant as let's say the 70-200 2.8L II, but much faster the 85 f/1.2L II), quiet, no clicks like the new Tamrons 45 or 85. It also has a rubber gasket on the mount, so it's somewhat weather resistant I guess. Overall feels pretty solid.



Sounds great.


----------



## jd7 (Nov 15, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> sleepnever said:
> 
> 
> > Added note: I told the rep, "Man, these new lenses are amazing, but could you PLEASE weather seal them? And before you say why would you do that, it's the pacific northwest... not everyone shoots in the summer time only." He laughed and then in a real somber face he says "We can't weather seal them. Cannon owns the patent on that weather sealing primes." I looked at him  and he said "yeah. And we're a family owned company and can't compete." That's messed up.
> ...


*

Ha ha!*


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 15, 2016)

Jopa, can you tell us what is the low light AF consistency like with the lens? Take some shots in a dimly lit room and see how it goes? ideally, you would set a target and camera on tripod and keep the target dimly lit whilst using your camera centre AF point to focuss on the target... taking 5-10 shots, how many were tack sharp and how many out of focus? I know, this all sounds like a dounting task. See how you go . Thank you!



Jopa said:


> I got mine today. Very sharp across the frame, haven't compared to the Otus yet, but for 1/3 of the price it's definitely a good deal. The AF was off: -6 AFMA (5dsr), but consistent. No questions on nailing focus every time. The AF speed is good (not as instant as let's say the 70-200 2.8L II, but much faster the 85 f/1.2L II), quiet, no clicks like the new Tamrons 45 or 85. It also has a rubber gasket on the mount, so it's somewhat weather resistant I guess. Overall feels pretty solid.


----------



## riker (Nov 15, 2016)

WTF?! No one cares that the weight is unknown??
Also "nice" from dpreview to mention the weight as an important factor (well noted) while it is not shown on their site since even Sigma has not published it yet.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 15, 2016)

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/specifications/

*Weight 1,130g / 39.9oz.*

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/

*Mount with dust- and splash-proof construction*

The lens mount incorporates rubber sealing to protect the mount from dust and water drops. The front and rear lenses feature a water- and oil-repellent coating that is particularly useful when shooting in a drizzle, near ocean spray, and in a wide variety of other conditions... etc..




riker said:


> WTF?! No one cares that the weight is unknown??
> Also "nice" from dpreview to mention the weight as an important factor (well noted) while it is not shown on their site since even Sigma has not published it yet.


----------



## Talley (Nov 15, 2016)

pwp said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works..
> ...


Did you ever calibrate yours with the dock?


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 15, 2016)

*Talley*,

AF inconsistency cannot be adjusted by USB dock calibration. I have spent hundreds of hours in attempt to achieve that perfect AF focus performance for my Art lenses. I tried everything possible under all sorts of lighting conditions : natural light, bright light, shade, halogen lighting, led lighting ... Even fluro. It made no difference. 
It could be right on the money and next shot front focusing and then back focusing straight after. 
The real ARTistic AF if you will. Unpredictable and moody. I ended up selling my Art lens collection as I was not prepared to fight this dreadful AF battle any longer. I am happy to revisit my decision as soon as Sigma worked the issue out. Art glass is fantastic if you are prepared to MF your shots. Otherwise, there's some less exotic but more reliable glass readily available. I hope it helps.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 15, 2016)

riker said:


> WTF?! No one cares that the weight is unknown??


Big & heavy. What more do you need to know? Do you weigh your mounted setup before going out to shoot?


----------



## The Flasher (Nov 16, 2016)

pwp said:


> The Flasher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to catch flak for this but my sigma art 50 is pretty much useless at 1.4-2.0 af wise. Inconsistent and inaccurate,on multiple bodies including the 1dx2. This is my 3rd unit. This has left me pretty jaded re sigma brand, will stick with canon, it just works..
> ...



It's a total gamble using the Art Sigmas commercially - plus the lack of weather sealing gasket compromises your sealed bodies. Cheers


----------



## Jopa (Nov 16, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> Jopa, can you tell us what is the low light AF consistency like with the lens? Take some shots in a dimly lit room and see how it goes? ideally, you would set a target and camera on tripod and keep the target dimly lit whilst using your camera centre AF point to focuss on the target... taking 5-10 shots, how many were tack sharp and how many out of focus? I know, this all sounds like a dounting task. See how you go . Thank you!
> 293.msg635677#msg635677 date=1479180051]


Very consistent, in a pretty bad light - wide open 1/100s @ ISO 6400 - focuses accurately and fast. I'm waiting for the weekend to take pics of my kids outdoors and in the meantime shooting everything I see indoors. No problem getting a clear reflection in my cats eyes so far 
On a tripod wide open 5 out of 5 shots are in focus (~2m distance), light 1/100 @ ISO 2000. I ran FoCal (@ ISO 100 with some extra light), it measured ~99% consistency (multiple tests from 1.6 to 7m). So it's pretty reliable. I've heard lots of sad stories about Sigma's accuracy, so the AF was my biggest concern when I got this lens.
Hand held wide open shooting is a different story though... For close subjects f/1.4 is too shallow, and 1mm camera or subject movement makes a huge difference. I just shoot bursts, and out of 5 I'm getting ~2-3 in focus.


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2016)

Talley said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > The Flasher said:
> ...



Like others, tried everything, test, test, test...yawn... 
I tried hard to like them and make them work. Hello eBay. No more Sigmas for me.

-pw


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 16, 2016)

Waiting for an offer @890$ today. If it happens, I'll probably risk it and get one,


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 16, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Hand held wide open shooting is a different story though... For close subjects f/1.4 is too shallow, and 1mm camera or subject movement makes a huge difference. I just shoot bursts, and out of 5 I'm getting ~2-3 in focus.


Normal for such a FL and wide opening.


----------



## suburbia (Nov 16, 2016)

Re the focusing issues of previous models, is this where the 5D MkIV dual pixel thing could help?


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope, AF issue was related to over viewfinder ( Phase Detecton) AF mode only. in live view Sigma Arts (Contrast Detection) AF engine was always spot on. Manual focusing and Live View focusing were not affected.



suburbia said:


> Re the focusing issues of previous models, is this where the 5D MkIV dual pixel thing could help?


----------



## Jopa (Nov 17, 2016)

The CA is quite noticeable. I'll post a sample later today.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 17, 2016)

Jopa, Thanks!

Lenstip found the longitudial and spherical chromatic abberations to be not very well controled but moderate. 

Lateral cromatic abberation:

_"...The results are quite sensational. No matter what detector is used, the (lateral - A.M.) aberration level oscillates near 0.01- 0.02%. It means you’ll have problems with noticing the chromatic aberration in real life photos even if you examine blown-up crops in great detail. Similarly excellent values in this category had both Zeisses, the Otus and the Milvus..."_

http://www.lenstip.com/491.5-Lens_review-Sigma_A_85_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Chromatic_and_spherical_aberration.html



Jopa said:


> The CA is quite noticeable. I'll post a sample later today.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 17, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> Lenstip found the longitudial and spherical chromatic abberations to be not very well controled but moderate.



Wow - Lenstip is not holding back!:

_"I imagine Zeiss must gnash their collective teeth quite strongly. They invented the Otus series which was supposed to prove that, for a quite astronomical price, you can produce an optically outstanding lens practically without any flaws. Meanwhile Sigma presented their 85 mm device which is not only able to win a duel with the Otus 1.4/85 in the most important categories but also breaks the resolution record of the Otus 1.4/28 on the sensor of the Canon EOS 5D Mark III. Mind you it is over three times cheaper. Nothing to add I suppose – a fully deserved the Lenstip Editor’s Choice award._"

I of course do mind that its only 1/3 of the price of the Otus - people will think I'm cheap. But hey. For a couple of grand I'll live with that...


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 17, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Wow - Lenstip is not holding back!:
> (...)
> I of course do mind that its only 1/3 of the price of the Otus - people will think I'm cheap. But hey. For a couple of grand I'll live with that...



Just bagged the special deal and pre-ordered for 987.83 USD. (had to follow up on the Lenstip review after hearing nothing for a couple of days...) ;D

Downside is that I have to wait for some days. And then - due to travel - it will be collecting dust for a while. So in my hands mid DEC at the earliest. :'(


----------



## LordofTackle (Nov 17, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Lenstip found the longitudial and spherical chromatic abberations to be not very well controled but moderate.
> ...



And you even get AF with it 

Damn, I'm really uncertain now: I was actually ready to pull the trigger on the 85/1.2...but now the Sigma looks really tempting, especially if the AF problems have been addressed (as it seems).

As a side note: from my previous experience with the 85L (rented) it seems that Lenstip has some problem with theirs (maybe no AFMA done?). The 85L is definitively sharper in the center than what they showed, even wide open.

Aaaand: right now I could get the L for roughly the same price as the Sigma, so that's really tempting.


----------



## Jopa (Nov 17, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - Lenstip is not holding back!:
> ...



Sounds like greentoe.com ?


----------



## Jopa (Nov 18, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> Jopa, Thanks!
> 
> Lenstip found the longitudial and spherical chromatic abberations to be not very well controled but moderate.
> 
> ...



Yes, I think it's mostly LoCA. Here is a crop:


----------



## -1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone have a comment on the 1.4 and MO issues with the 5D4 and 1DX2?

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/dear-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-users/


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 18, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa, Thanks!
> ...


Does not look that bad to me - but of course YMMV. More importantly because its LoCA it should be very easily fixed in post-processing.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 18, 2016)

-1 said:


> Anyone have a comment on the 1.4 and MO issues with the 5D4 and 1DX2?
> 
> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/dear-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-users/


I hardly ever use it and I cannot even remember which of my lenses have it (most/all I think?), but its sort of reassuring to have available - like an insurance you hope never to have to use. 

Probably comes down to how often you use it yourself.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 18, 2016)

What is says : manual override is unavailable but Full Time Manual override is available. Full time manual override is switched off by default but could be enabled via Sigma USB dock.

US


-1 said:


> Anyone have a comment on the 1.4 and MO issues with the 5D4 and 1DX2?
> 
> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/dear-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-users/


----------



## -1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> What is says : manual override is unavailable but Full Time Manual override is available. Full time manual override is switched off by default but could be enabled via Sigma USB dock.
> 
> US
> 
> ...


Is "Full Time Manual Override" the same as MF mode on a Canon lense?


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 18, 2016)

nope  according to SIGMA: "full-time" manual focus, wherein AF can be overridden without disengaging the AF mode altogether. instead of flickin the AF switch on the lens from Auto to MF, you can press shutter button half way and turn focusing ring by certain angle. angle can be adjusted via USB doc. this will temporary disengage AF

"... It is possible to select Full-time MF function (Manual Override) ON / OFF, and adjust the timing to operate Full-time MF function. 
(Full-time MF Setting Screen) Setting Full-time MF function ON / OFF It is possible to select the Full-time MF function ON / OFF. (When the shutter button is half-pressed while auto focusing is in operation, Full-time MF is activated by rotating the focus ring..."

not all lenses has this feature. Aa far as I remember 50A - has FTO, 35A- does not have this feature.
120-300 2.8 Sports - def. has it.


----------



## -1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> nope  according to SIGMA: "full-time" manual focus, wherein AF can be overridden without disengaging the AF mode altogether. instead of flickin the AF switch on the lens from Auto to MF, you can press shutter button half way and turn focusing ring by certain angle. angle can be adjusted via USB doc. this will temporary disengage AF
> 
> "... It is possible to select Full-time MF function (Manual Override) ON / OFF, and adjust the timing to operate Full-time MF function.
> (Full-time MF Setting Screen) Setting Full-time MF function ON / OFF It is possible to select the Full-time MF function ON / OFF. (When the shutter button is half-pressed while auto focusing is in operation, Full-time MF is activated by rotating the focus ring..."
> ...


The first part of the quote indicates that MO and FTO are the same thing: "... It is possible to select Full-time MF function (Manual Override) ON / OFF" witch is confusing since the letter to their users states "MO (Manual Override) function is unavailable with this camera (Full-time Manual function can be offered)." Unless they mean that the MF/AF switch wont work with certain cameras. 

I don't have a Siggy or one of cameras indicated but is of course curious in how future safe an investment in Siggy gear would be... 

Whatever. Time will tell...


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 18, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > Lenstip found the longitudial and spherical chromatic abberations to be not very well controled but moderate.
> ...



I regard LensTip/Mr. Starczewski as the best and most objective source of reviews. Second best is Photozone. Others seem biased in one way or another.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 18, 2016)

1. Manual Override:
engage AF by half pressing shutter button, turn focusing ring to finetune the focus (even in AI Servo mode). AF focus is not disengaged.

2. FT Manul Focus: 

half press shutter button and turn focus ring by more than certain angle - AF will be disengaged lens will continue to operate in MF mode.

IMHO - luck of MO is nothing to worry about. If you prefer to focus manually, there is AF-MF switch located on the barrel of the lens. FT MF - is usefull but available only for certain lenses.


_"... Unless they mean that the MF/AF switch wont work with certain cameras.
..."_

*No, AF-MF switch operates as it should.*



-1 said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > nope  according to SIGMA: "full-time" manual focus, wherein AF can be overridden without disengaging the AF mode altogether. instead of flickin the AF switch on the lens from Auto to MF, you can press shutter button half way and turn focusing ring by certain angle. angle can be adjusted via USB doc. this will temporary disengage AF
> ...


----------



## -1 (Nov 18, 2016)

Oki... Siggys with MO functionality wont work as L lenses on the indicated cameras for now then...



Alex_M said:


> 1. Manual Override:
> engage AF by half pressing shutter button, turn focusing ring to finetune the focus (even in AI Servo mode). AF focus is not disengaged.
> 
> 2. FT Manul Focus:
> ...


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 18, 2016)

Just use back button AF and have manual or AF as desired.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 18, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Just use back button AF and have manual or AF as desired.



While that is true, you will focus confirmation.


----------



## SteveM (Nov 21, 2016)

This is a lens I've waited for for a very long time. I'm a great fan of IS, if available I always buy a stabilised lens. However, now it is here I can't decide if I really want the IS (principally the extra cost). Were I using this lens professionally.(with a paying client) I would be using a shutter speed of at least 1/125th and probably 1/160th rendering the IS fairly pointless (can't afford subject movement with a paying client).
This is probably the reason canon have never done an 85mm lens with IS before now.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 23, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> sleepnever said:
> 
> 
> > Added note: I told the rep, "Man, these new lenses are amazing, but could you PLEASE weather seal them? And before you say why would you do that, it's the pacific northwest... not everyone shoots in the summer time only." He laughed and then in a real somber face he says "We can't weather seal them. Cannon owns the patent on that weather sealing primes." I looked at him  and he said "yeah. And we're a family owned company and can't compete." That's messed up.
> ...


Go onto "Kickstarter" and search "Dust Donut" this maybe your solution.


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 24, 2016)

Gents, 

Sigma 12-24 Art and 85 Art lenses come with dust- and splash-proof mount construction:

"... The lens mount incorporates rubber sealing to protect the mount from dust and water drops. The front and rear lenses feature a water- and oil-repellent coating that is particularly useful when shooting in a drizzle, near ocean spray, and in a wide variety of other conditions ..."

http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_85_14/features/


----------

